# İç ve Dış Tehditler > AB, Avrupa Birligi ve Türkler >  Türkiye'nin Kalabalık Nüfusu

## ceydaaa

165358_istanbul-kalabalik-nufus.jpgBelki aklınıza söyle bir soru gelebilir:  27 ülke ele alındığında 503 milyon 679 bin (1 ocak 2012 itibariyle) kişiye ulaşan bir nüfusa sahip olan AB, neden 74 milyonluk bir Türkiyeden endişe etsin?. Başta AB Parlamentosu olmak üzere, bazı karar organlarında ülkelerin nüfusları ölçüsünde temsil edilmeleri, tam üye olması halinde Almanyadan sonra ikinci büyük nüfusa sahip olacak olan Türkiyenin bazı kararlarda Almanya kadar söz sahibi olmasına yol açabilecek. Bu nokta, yetkililerin son yıllarda Türkiyeye karşı çıkmalarının ve imtiyazlı üyelik gibi aslında hiçbir konuda imtiyaz tanımayan bir tam üyelik formülünü sadece Türkiye için önermelerinin en önemli nedeni. Avrupa Parlamentosunda Almanyadan sonra en fazla parlamentere sahip bir Türkiye tüm kararlarda kendini etkili hisseden bir Almanya için kabul edilemez bir durumdur.

Elbette sadece Almanya için değil, Almanyadan sonra ikinci kalabalık nüfusa sahip olan (Bkz. Tablo 1) Fransa için de kabul edilemez bir durumdur. Çünkü, Türkiyenin tam üyeliği halinde ikinci büyük nüfusa sahip olan Fransa, nüfus bakımından ve Parlamentoda temsil bakımından üçüncü sıraya gerileyecektir.

ABnin 2004 yılında yaptığı en büyük genişleme sonunda ABne katılan 10 ülkenin 1 Ocak 2011 tarihindeki nüfusları toplamı, 74 milyon civarındadır. Bu rakam, Türkiye nüfusu ile hemen hemen aynıdır. 2004 yılında en fazla sayıda ülke ile yapılan bu genişlemenin AB ortalamalarını ne kadar düşürdüğü bilinmektedir. AB genişleme sonrasında, ABD ve Japonya karşısında, başta kişi başına gelir olmak üzere pek çok makro ekonomik gösterge bakımından düşük değerlere sahip olmuştur. 2008 yılından başlamak üzere önemli bir ekonomik krizle mücadele eden AB, Türkiyeyi alarak yeniden en azından bazı ortalama değerlerinde meydana gelecek bir düşmeyi göze almamaktadır.

Aslında, AB Türkiyenin kalabalık nüfusunu sadece bir dezavantaj değil, aynı zamanda önemli bir avantaj olarak da kabul ediyor. 1996 yılında başlayan gümrük birliği süreci ile AB büyük ve dinamik bir Pazar elde etti. Türkiye-AB dış ticaretinde dış ticaret dengesi her zaman AB lehine sonuçlar doğurdu.

----------

